
Instagram reaches 1B users; introduces long-form video - john58
https://news.alphastreet.com/instagram-reaches-1-billion-users-introduces-long-form-video/
======
RobertSmith
A remarkable growth in users and for sure IGTV will be a tough competitor to
Youtube

